
Ask HN: Apps you'd pay $1/month - harisb2012
For which apps you would pay $1 per month or more. It can be something that already exists, but doesn&#x27;t really fit your taste.
======
ratfacemcgee
Hellotalk. It was free, but there was an option where you could pay $1 a month
for unlimited translation (i think they'd only give you 10 translations a
month normally).

Very helpful if you're in a conversation with someone and they've asked you a
question which you can't answer without translating something.

